# Has anyone tried taking the middle out of the Critter/ferret nation / SRS



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought I'd post this after looking through the cage threads. I've got a SRS, which is very much like a ferret or critter nation, just smaller bar spacing and deeper trays. A couple years ago i tried taking the middle out to make a really tall cage and it's been amazing. Not only do i have more space to mess with, but after a bit of getting used to the setups I've found that the lads are much stronger and more muscley. Here's some pics of the kind of set ups i can do now.

These are set ups for active fit rats




























And a set up for a mixed group with a couple old men (one of which was very clumsy) and some youngsters 










I would definitley recommend it to anyone. You do need to make sure there's a thick layer of substrate at the bottom (shredded card is brill, it's very bouncy) and have things that will stop falls on the way down, but you can give them so much more chance to climb and jump around, it's really good for them.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

That actually looks pretty awesome. I wonder if I can do that with my CN for the girls, only problem is that my grannies dont like my double rex rattie, and attack her so I wouldnt have place for the grannies :<


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

it's easier with only having one group to think about i guess (and 3 spare cages in my shed lol), my old man Limi does live on the bottom floor now though, but seems happy there.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks epic 
Tall cages are so cool, I love watching ratties climb ^^
I wish I had a SRS, they look amazing, the price matches though!


----------

